# German Job Seek Visa



## Pathma (Jan 3, 2013)

Dear All,

I hope to apply for Job Seeker visa for German. If visa is approved how long I can stay before going to Germany for job seeks.

And also I would like to know when 6 month time starts to count. Is it immediately after visa approval of after I reach Germany.?

Thank You.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You do not need a job seeker visa to look for jobs from abroad , so you should only apply for one when you actually want to move to Germany.


----------

